# crypto algorithm



## tud (Nov 4, 2010)

I want to add my own cryptographic algorithm and besides I want to remove crypto algorithm from the FreeBSD OS, if I don't want it. So how can I incorporate my own algorithm to the FreeBSD files and how can I disable the crypto algorithm?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2010)

Thread 18692


----------

